# we're back!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Standard was first. He ran 20 inch preferred.
He got a 100 ! ! ! 
AND....drum roll.....he was SIXTEEN SECONDS under course time!
That was good for first place.

In JWW he NQ'd on the very first jump. He was just a little too happy, took the first bar down. But other than that, he did a great job, and I was sooooooo proud of him today. 

The boy can do it all


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So proud of Team Tito!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

YaaaaaY Tito! I new he would be fantastic! Video??????


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Tito.. I bet he had a blast!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Tito    Those darned bars and happy goldens are kind of like a coffee table around a golden's tail, aren't they?

Congratulations! And most importantly - how did you enjoy seeing him running agility?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY TEAM TITO!!!!!

I knew you guys could do it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Well done Tito!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh Wow, that is fantastic!!! I bet you were grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats Team Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to say I was amazed to watch him run. I never realized he's a FAST dog! When they got done, I told Annette, WOW, he's FAST! She just laughed and said, "that's what I've been telling you!!". Then when I checked his time and saw he was 16 seconds under course time I about fell over!
It was a great day, even with the NQ. It's funny, an agility NQ feels so different from an obedience NQ. He was having a grand time for himself, had no idea he had NQ'd, just happy as could be out there. And just getting a little too rowdy and taking down a bar sort of feels okay, he was just having a little too much fun. I don't know how to explain it, but it's so different from an obedience NQ. 
Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My camera won't take inside the building....drat....



DNL2448 said:


> YaaaaaY Tito! I new he would be fantastic! Video??????


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Go Tito!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have to say I was amazed to watch him run. I never realized he's a FAST dog! When they got done, I told Annette, WOW, he's FAST! She just laughed and said, "that's what I've been telling you!!". Then when I checked his time and saw he was 16 seconds under course time I about fell over!
> It was a great day, even with the NQ. It's funny, an agility NQ feels so different from an obedience NQ. He was having a grand time for himself, had no idea he had NQ'd, just happy as could be out there. And just getting a little too rowdy and taking down a bar sort of feels okay, he was just having a little too much fun. I don't know how to explain it, but it's so different from an obedience NQ.
> Tomorrow is another day!


It is just part of agility, you are right. They are having such a blast and somehow in agility, it is okay to NQ. Actually, I think if it wasn't there would be very few people running agility LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am not sure, but I don't think anyone that ran before Tito on the JWW course qualified (he was maybe the 6th dog to run). Not sure about after, we left right after his run.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO! Congrats! First place and everything. That is so awesome. :banana: Can't wait to here how you guys do tomorrow!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Tito, Go Tito, Go Tito!!!!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have to say I was amazed to watch him run. I never realized he's a FAST dog! When they got done, I told Annette, WOW, he's FAST! She just laughed and said, "that's what I've been telling you!!". Then when I checked his time and saw he was 16 seconds under course time I about fell over!


See, isn't it cool to get another perspective??!! There are pluses to watching instead of running. I think it gives a handler a really good look at how the dog is really doing. So glad you had a great first agility trial.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Barb

Tito looked great today! You should feel great that he can be that good and do it for more than one handler. He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Should I be surprised that he did soooo well??? Not at all!!!!!!!!! He is such an awesome dog, Barb!!! Love him! Good-Luck Tomorrow!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tito sure looks proud of his new ribbons! 

Go Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

***ahem***
Where is YOUR BRAG?????? 
I am not the only one who had a good run today.....



rhondas said:


> @Barb
> 
> Tito looked great today! You should feel great that he can be that good and do it for more than one handler. He is such a sweet boy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOOO!!!!! Looking good in blue!! Congrats!!! I am so thrilled for you guys!!

Sounds like an awesome first day of agility! There really is something neat about being able to watch your dog run with someone else. It like you can just take a step back and appreciate the whole picture.

Agility NQs are totally different from other NQs!!! I don't know how to explain it. Agility is just FUN! I love it!

Good luck tomorrow, looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats! Go team Tito!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo go Tito!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!!!!! Gotta love that Tito-boy!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The best part of the whole day, truly, was how much fun he was having. I've never seen him so driven, except when he's in the field with birds. 
I was going to take it easy with him this week because he has trials again next weekend, but after seeing him run yesterday I'm thinking that tiring him out might not be a bad thing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Tito and you and good luck.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Tito! You'll have another title before you know it! Barb, you ever get tired of writing all those letters around his name? :

Just curious, why are your doing preferred? (I really don't mean that to be catty or anything at all, truly just curious)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm doing preferred on the advice of my trainer, who says there's no real reason to do anything but preferred with these big, heavy chested dogs. She feels that the 24 inch jumps are an unnecessary stress on their elbows and shoulders, since you don't *get anything* extra for jumping the higher jumps. Tito weighs close to 70 pounds, and when the dogs come down, they put 100% of their weight on their front legs, plus of course momentum. On a jumpers course, where they're doing that about 15 times, it's a lot of impact, especially if you're on a hard surface.
Previously, you could only get a MACH if you jumped the standard height. AKC has now added the PACH, which is the same but for preferred height. It's not really a goal of mine anyway, however.
So that's why! And I didn't think it was catty at all, btw. It was a legitimate question.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And how did he do today


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> And how did he do today


Yes, inquiring minds want to know......and I bet there will be a couple of brags!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I started a whole new thread just so no one would miss today's brags


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats! sounds like so much fun!!


----------

